# Stone from old building!



## hoppy (22 May 2010)

when we bought an old cottage on 3/4 of an acre  the was a large pile of stone(local lime and sandstone) which came from an older building on the site we had intented to use it as part of the extension we added to the cottage but plans have change and we are not going to used it , we were wondering is it saleable and if so how to price it


----------



## hippy1975 (23 May 2010)

Hoppy, how large is the pile?  If it's a large amount, well, if it was enough to do your extn, try a local stonemason, or if it's smaller, someone would use in a garden etc. I would try DoneDeal.ie or one of those sites, can't really help you with pricing it though, sorry, maybe call one of the natural stone suppliers Manor Stone near Abbeyleix is one and ask them how much per tonne if you wanted to buy either of these.  We got our house stoned but the stonemason supplied all the stone so I don't exactly know how much it cost


----------



## z101 (23 May 2010)

What part of the country are you in?

Dont see the point ringing a stone supplier. They break it, deliver it and alot of the time put it in for you.
Would be like asking the price of a car in a garage to find what your is worth.
I know my brother bought a load of stone from a cottage that was been demolished for €100.


----------



## hoppy (24 May 2010)

South tipp!


----------



## RKQ (24 May 2010)

Hand picket stone on pallets or 1 tonne bags €150 - €200.
Trailer load from quarry - all sizes - anything from €50 a tonne delivered.
Your stone is worth how much someone is prepared to pay for it!

The difficulty you have is its lying on you site - a digger to load a trailer will cost money. Delivery will be a cost factor. Hand picking stone is heavy work!

So you need to find someone that needs local stone to face their house / extension. You can then come to a deal including loading & delivery. Try Donedeal or Buy & Sell etc.


----------



## hoppy (24 May 2010)

thank for all the advice!


----------

